# Pre-Loaded Toshiba Software: Should I remove it?



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a Toshiba NB505 netbook. I need all the space and performance I can get, and it seems like I don't use ANY of these pre-installed Toshiba programs:

Toshiba Disc Creator
Toshiba Eco Utility (Power saver, I do use)
Toshiba Flash Card Reader Utility (I have no idea)
Toshiba Hardware Setup
Toshiba HDD/SDD alert
Toshiba Media Controller
Toshiba Quality Application
Toshiba Recovery Media Creator
Toshiba ReelTime
Toshiba Service Station
Toshiba Supervisor Password
Toshiba Value Added Package
Toshiba Webcam Software ( I do use )

Should I remove any of these? Are they okay and safe to remove? If so, which ones should I keep?
Thanks.


----------



## Bolweevil (Jun 10, 2011)

You should be able to remove any Toshiba branded applications you have no plans to use without any adverse side-effects. Many (but not necessarily all) of the things those programs do can be accomplished with standard Windows features/functions. It would be a good idea to double check what each thing on the list does before you remove it, just in case. 

Although, as far as performance goes, unless these things are running in the background, you're not likely to get any performance gains from uninstalling them, just a little more space on the HDD.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bolweevil said:


> You should be able to remove any Toshiba branded applications you have no plans to use without any adverse side-effects. Many (but not necessarily all) of the things those programs do can be accomplished with standard Windows features/functions. It would be a good idea to double check what each thing on the list does before you remove it, just in case.
> 
> Although, as far as performance goes, unless these things are running in the background, you're not likely to get any performance gains from uninstalling them, just a little more space on the HDD.


Well I have never seen any of these programs in use, but I will definitely look into the ones that I don't know about to see if it's okay to uninstall them. 
I know they won't give me much of a performance boost, but, why keep something there that I never use? I need all the space I can get on this little PC, ya know?

Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

I always run pc decrapifier on a new pc

http://majorgeeks.com/PC_De-Crapifier_d5223.html


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Take a good look at them. They don't really use much space and many I have found to be very useful. At least as far as the "junk" that usually comes with new machines, I haven't found the Toshiba add-ons to be very intrusive. The "flash-card" thing is their new Help system set up in a new and original way, and really has nothing to do with flash cards as you probably think of them.

When I installed 7 on my machine, I found myself re-installing most of the Toshiba programs before I was done since they really were useful.

Fact is, if removing those items gives you needed space, you need a bigger drive.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

zbd21 said:


> I always run pc decrapifier on a new pc
> 
> http://majorgeeks.com/PC_De-Crapifier_d5223.html


Thank you for this, I used it and it removed a lot of the stuff I was hoping to remove.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From what I can determine, the *Toshiba Mini NB505* netbook comes with Windows 7 Starter Edition, 1 GB of RAM, and a 250 GB hard drive.

With a 250 GB hard drive, you shouldn't have a problem at all with lack of storage space, unless you load it with video clips, sound clips, etc..

It supports up to 2 GB of RAM, but I believe you first need to upgrade it to Windows 7 Home Premium.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

